# Duck wont walk



## amberjack07

So I went out to let everyone out (I pen the goats and ducks at night) and couldn't find one of my females. I finally found her laying in a corner. She's very alert but won't get up and walk. There was no way anything could have gotten to her and she shows no sign of being attacked anyways. Any ideas what could be wrong and what I could do? Thanks!


----------



## amberjack07

Right now she is acting like she wants to get up but it's not happening. :-/


----------



## happybleats

maybe one of the goats stepped on her...check her legs for a fracture....if she is an adult put her in a water trough ..swimming is very therapeutic for them if the leg is hurt..stay with her...after 20-30 minutes take her out and put her in a safe place..do this a few times a day until she is up and going..hopefully this will help her : )


----------



## amberjack07

Thanks for the reply. I brought her in and she's in the bath tub with luke warm water and drinking. She is kinda pattling but I don't have it deep enough to where she can't reach the bottle. She's actually drinking like crazy. Can she have b complex? What about an antibiotic? I have pro pen.


----------



## amberjack07

She keeps doing something weird with her head were it goes back and forth and then her body falls to one side and he catches herself. I think she is loopy or something?
Can I put some b complex in the water?


----------



## milkmaid

Niacin deficiency can cause lameness. Niacin is a B vitamin. I Googled B Complex and it looks like it is fine for ducks.
Could she have gotten into something poisonous? Maybe activated charcoal would be a good idea.


----------



## happybleats

I have never given ducks meds lol, im sure there are things you can give her..but I cant recommend since Im not sure..Ducks communicate with their head...kind of like describe..but not sure if its the same.....is she also talking?..I would keep giving her the bath tub work out a couple of times a day...see if it helps her..


----------



## amberjack07

Should I just put the bcomplex in the water or inject it. How much would u think I should give?


----------



## ksalvagno

What kind of feed do you feed them? Maybe she is Niacin deficient.


----------



## happybleats

here is the only thing I found on this subject...

.http://barnyardsandbackyards.org/2010/07/12/ask-a-rancher-care-of-baby-ducklings/

I read one post were they fed it orally in fruit. Looks like you can not over feed..since like goats they expel whats not used. Very interesting stuff lol...glad you brought it up


----------



## milkmaid

Oral B complex in the water or straight into her mouth would probably be a good idea; I would try it. But I don't have much experience with ducks.


----------



## TVFarm

Is she laying? Check to see if she has an egg stuck. We thought one of our ducks was poisoned because it was acting goofy. Tried to help it and figure out what was wrong. Turns out she was laying and nesting and we were getting in the way.!!


----------



## amberjack07

They eat dumor layer 16%


----------



## milkmaid

Is that a chicken feed? Chicken feed contains everything ducks need *except* enough niacin. I don't think that's a problem for ducks on free range, but for confined ducks it is.
I'm not sure if the weird head movement could be caused by niacin deficiency. I've never heard of it.


----------



## amberjack07

It says its for ducks on the back also. I just recently changed them to the layer from the finisher. How can I get that in her fast? I have nuti drench on its way now. I've read good things about it and one lady called it "vet in a bottle" I haven't seen her poo all morning. She was drinking in the bath tub. I have her outside with the others right now I felt like being inside maybe would have stressed her? She is about 2 years. I have some that are 3-4 years also. So they are all adults. She uses her legs/feet to scoot around but can't stand up and walk.


----------



## happybleats

sounds more like she injured it...maybe got stepped on...are they free range? Read your feed and see if it has niacin in it...kind of like the goat/sheep feed...although both can have it, goat suffer since they do not add copper in it : ) so a chicken/duck feed may not have enough niacin in it for your ducks....bringing her in doors may stress her ..if you have a deep enough water trough out side I would do her water therapy out there...it should be deep enough for her to swim without touching bottom ..How are your other ducks? acting fine, walking fine..legs straight...??


----------



## amberjack07

happybleats said:


> sounds more like she injured it...maybe got stepped on...are they free range? Read your feed and see if it has niacin in it...kind of like the goat/sheep feed...although both can have it, goat suffer since they do not add copper in it : ) so a chicken/duck feed may not have enough niacin in it for your ducks....bringing her in doors may stress her ..if you have a deep enough water trough out side I would do her water therapy out there...it should be deep enough for her to swim without touching bottom ..How are your other ducks? acting fine, walking fine..legs straight...??


Everyone else is fine. Just her. I gave her the nuti drench. So we will see if that help. I'll be switching there feed back though that's for sure. I just haven't found anything "just for ducks" all of it is poultry.


----------



## happybleats

Its hard lol...we buy game feed...but our ducks are free range and get a variety of greens, weeds and bugs...maybe do a little research to see what veggies and fruit provide niacin...but if everyone else is fine....then I would think she was hurt...and rest and water therapy is best. I had a duck get trampled by my donkey...water therapy helped her


----------



## amberjack07

Thank you for your help. She passed away.


----------



## happybleats

Im sorry...; (..


----------



## serenityfarmnm

So sorry.... did you figure out why?


----------



## amberjack07

Nope :-/ 
She just wouldn't get up and walk. I'm thinking she injured herself. She would just scoot around.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lazykranch

amberjack07 said:


> Nope :-/
> She just wouldn't get up and walk. I'm thinking she injured herself. She would just scoot around.


Are you sure she didnt have west Nile? Or have a head injure? West Nile makes them unable to fuction right and very thirst when they are on there last leg. A head injure will leave them unable to use motor skills and body functions start shutting down. Very sorry for you loss but just in case keep close eye on your other fowl if it is west Nile. Make sure no wild birds are living in there enclosure. It is spread my mosquito & wild bird droppings also


----------



## amberjack07

lazykranch said:


> Are you sure she didnt have west Nile? Or have a head injure? West Nile makes them unable to fuction right and very thirst when they are on there last leg. A head injure will leave them unable to use motor skills and body functions start shutting down. Very sorry for you loss but just in case keep close eye on your other fowl if it is west Nile. Make sure no wild birds are living in there enclosure. It is spread my mosquito & wild bird droppings also


Idk if this is a stupid question but.. Is there any way to prevent the west Nile? If she did get injured I was thinking head injury also. Just because it was like she was loopy and not all there. I am glad she didn't suffer long. I did what I could but also know that once they start going down its rare to bring them back :-/


----------



## Kaneel

"Birds generally don't have symptoms of West Nile until the final stage, when the virus has caused encephalitis, or inflammation of the brain. These birds tend to look drowsy or "drunk" - they are unable to fly, walk properly, or sometimes even stand upright." -http://www.birdwatchers.com/WestNile.html

It sounds like West Nile....I would Google it more if I were you. I would recommend changing water consistently so the mosquitoes cannot lay eggs, and using fly spray on your animals.

EDIT: There is also a vaccine, but I don't know if they make it for birds.


----------



## Selah123

Hi
Is it an old duck? I had an old duck go like that with the head and then died - think it was a flu / old age thing. Is her foot hot? Apparently, if they get an infection anywhere - it travels to the foot first? weird huh? I had a duck attacked in the neck and then the infection went to the foot - vet explained it properly but I forget exactly what they said. In that case they operated (i kid you not...stuff in neck...) and gave it antibiotics and it pulled through. Will pray - sorry I'm not much help....


----------



## oxhilldairy

Its mostlikly bochaliyzam poisoning it happens when they eat foods like bread and other people foods or if she eat something or had a cut that got infected with the bacteria you could call the vet and get some meds i don't know to much about it i just rescued a duck that had it and had the same thing your describing good luck hope i helped!


----------



## milkmaid

I am sorry.


----------



## amberjack07

oxhilldairy said:


> Its mostlikly bochaliyzam poisoning it happens when they eat foods like bread and other people foods or if she eat something or had a cut that got infected with the bacteria you could call the vet and get some meds i don't know to much about it i just rescued a duck that had it and had the same thing your describing good luck hope i helped!


Thank you for the info! I'll be doing research. Do u vaccinate your ducks? I was looking on Jeffers.com and there are poultry vaccines but idk if its just chickens or what. I would like to try and prevent this from happening again. I love my little wattling friends. Lol


----------



## oxhilldairy

amberjack07 said:


> Thank you for the info! I'll be doing research. Do u vaccinate your ducks? I was looking on Jeffers.com and there are poultry vaccines but idk if its just chickens or what. I would like to try and prevent this from happening again. I love my little wattling friends. Lol


I actually don't own ducks anymore because i hate them lol i only know that because i rescued one from the community lake that kids were kicking around because it wouldn't walk so i brought it to a rehab and she had bochaliyzam but i would assume they do need shots like a dog or something


----------



## oxhilldairy

Hows your little webbed footed friend?


----------



## amberjack07

Se passed away :-/


----------



## oxhilldairy

Oh i am sorry


----------

